# Rear-entry bindings with good control?



## SilentNight (Feb 24, 2012)

I just got into snowboarding this year. I made the mistake of not buying rear-entry bindings. Instead I bought Burton two-strap ones. Long story short, my friends got POed at me because I was taking forever. Now that the season is over it is the time to buy new ones. What bindings would you recommend? They need to be rear-entry, work with a standard snowboard, and give me outstanding control like my Burton's do.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

you could just get better at the regular straps, it shouldn't take very long to put them on, learn to strap in standing up, then while moving. I have Flow bindings on one board and Ride on the other. Either wait and get the new 2013 Flow's or buy one the many used NXT's that'll be for sale when the new ones come out.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

K2 cinch CTX. Wait for summer sales get them for like 70% off.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

no contest. Flow 2013 nxt2


----------



## HuskyFlip (Mar 2, 2010)

I have both. The difference is 30-40 seconds extra to strap in. So you're going to drop $125-$250 to replace bindings that you sound like you're pleased with, just because your crew doesn't want to wait for you? Buy your friends a beer and/or burger (or hey, don't) and tell 'em to get over it. That money could be spent better elsewhere if you like your current bindings. 

Just my two cents...


----------



## Tlai000 (Feb 24, 2012)

^^^^ agreed


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Season just started here (Fkn Finally!) Use those money for a mid season pass?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

It takes you that long to strap in? If I timed myself I'd say by the time I sit down, hit my boot (knocks off loose snow) step in, and synch both straps up, it's under 15 seconds. My buddy had rear entry bindings and he was really quick with his, probably ahead of me by 5 seconds. I'd catch him about a 3rd the way down the hill and wait for him at the bottom.

Buying bindings to please your friends? :thumbsdown:

My girlfriend takes a while to strap in, you have to get a routine. Mines developed over 19 years on the snow.

- sit
- hit
- open the straps
- step
- toe strap on
- wiggle foot to make sure to strap is tight
- heel strap on

You shouldn't need to constantly adjust, tighten, etc. Burtons ratchets and toe straps are nicer than a lot of the other units out there too, so they should be plenty quick. Just practice!


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

I agree with other posters that you are possibly buying new bindings for the wrong reasons. However, if you must get some, I would ONLY consider the 2013 Flow's with NASTY or the Gnu Fastec series.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

Yea i take the longest to strap up but i pass their asses up 10 seconds later. Either get faster with your strap in or get faster down the mountain.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

You didn't make a mistake, you're just new and it takes time to get fast at strapping in. Practice and learn to strap in standing up and you'll be as fast as your friends. If you're happy with how your current bindings perform save your money for something else.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

Rufus said:


> You didn't make a mistake, you're just new and it takes time to get fast at strapping in. Practice and learn to strap in standing up and you'll be as fast as your friends. If you're happy with how your current bindings perform save your money for something else.


I agree, I rather take a bit longer to strap in then ride some bindings i dont like to. Although i have been intrigued with the high end flows.


----------



## srdeo (Jan 29, 2012)

Just keep the ones you have unless you can sell them for good price.
For rear entry system, i like fastec best (GNU has them). Or maybe 2013 flows.
I find your front foot gets tired from flows since you can never loosen the front ones(when you get on the lift).
OR just ride faster than your friends and let them go first & catch up to them.


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the Flow NXT (in 2013, NX2) bindings for comfort reasons, but since i buckled in standing up on the fly with regular bindings, i only gained a few seconds on entry time. Response on them is great for bombing so if you decide you're gonna do this for you or your "friends", they are a good option.


----------



## SilentNight (Feb 24, 2012)

I think I am going to stick with these bindings for awhile and wait for the 2013 Flow NX2s. Thanks guys. Most of you said to buy the NX2s and I looked at them and they do look pretty sick. By the way the reason I take so long is because I am incredibly OCD about how tight my boots and bindings are.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

SilentNight said:


> I think I am going to stick with these bindings for awhile and wait for the 2013 Flow NX2s. Thanks guys. Most of you said to buy the NX2s and I looked at them and they do look pretty sick. By the way the reason I take so long is because I am incredibly OCD about how tight my boots and bindings are.


that is all good and like said before your buddies need to chill a little. I have flows and wait for my kids or friends all the time. We all just enjoy riding together, it isn't a race to see who is ready 1st


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

SilentNight said:


> I am incredibly OCD about how tight my boots and bindings are.


If you're gonna go with Flows, you're gonna have to get over that. I also liked my bindings tight for control, but it'll take you a little time to realize that response and control with Flows will be good but they will feel like they're way too loose. If you keep them tight, its harder to get into them.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

slyder said:


> it isn't a race to see who is ready 1st


You lie!


----------



## srdeo (Jan 29, 2012)

GorgeDad said:


> If you're gonna go with Flows, you're gonna have to get over that. I also liked my bindings tight for control, but it'll take you a little time to realize that response and control with Flows will be good but they will feel like they're way too loose. If you keep them tight, its harder to get into them.


you can make them tight but it will cut circulation. 
I think that's why fastec is a better system.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Donutz said:


> You lie!


your right as we both look back at the people still strapping in that were there when we got off the lift and just laugh quietly to ourselves...all us Flow riders do it...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Something from the K2 Cinch line so you have the option of rear-entry and straps.


----------

